# New Freelancer For Mac!



## Diane00 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Hello Everyone!*
*I'm currently a new freelancer for mac but i had a few questions!*
*How do i go about calling new locations to see if they have hours available?*
*I'm currently in West Covina, Ca*
*I was told by someone that there is a direct MAC voicemail where you can call and leave messages for different locations, but how do you get the extensions for the locations?*


----------



## bis (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Diane, welcome to Specktra :welcome:  There is a forum for professionals where I am sure someone will able to help you out or maybe your question is already answered. Please let me know if you cannot find the forum.


----------

